# best antivirus in terms of low cpu processing



## jobenjoseph (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi friends

Is ther any anti vrus which is good and does not slow the CPU processing


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Oct 18, 2006)

Try out AVAST Home edition. 

Now this is about the 5th time or so I have seen almost similar questions.


----------



## samrulez (Oct 18, 2006)

avast! really lite!...eats 4MB memory

But better is NOD32 it provides gr8 security in proportion to the resources it uses...


----------



## mikeon (Oct 18, 2006)

Same here Avast is great


----------



## paul_007 (Oct 18, 2006)

NOD32 .....though it eats memory but performs very well


----------



## shaunak (Oct 18, 2006)

Probably the lighest scaner: avast!


----------



## anandk (Oct 18, 2006)

freeware : avast
paid : kav


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 18, 2006)

try out NAV 2007 if possible, it's not using much RAM here, 8 MB total

i m just waiting for KAV 6 final to relese, i have tried their beta antivirus, it's good still not what i was expecting, like i went to system32 folder & it started scanning everything in that folder in real time & system started crawling for 2 mins.

Also , with a previous beta, when i was downloading itunes for working on an ipod, KAV was scanning that file being downloaded, so CPU usage went to 100%

thats why just waiting for the final version


----------



## caleb (Oct 18, 2006)

jobenjoseph said:
			
		

> Hi friends
> ?
> ?Is ther any anti vrus which is good and does not slow the CPU processing


 Absoutely AVAST there is no other antivirus, that I know of, which is free & very lite on sys resources.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 18, 2006)

Avast is light on RAM but it dosen't have a good detection rate. Try BitDefender. It's far lighter than Norton and has one of the best detection rates in the business.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 18, 2006)

One more vote for avast!


----------



## Stick (Oct 18, 2006)

Another Vote for AVAST, if you want system run without any problem,

I already used ZA (some problem with PC shut down for Win98)
KAV (some futures can not get enabled with Win98)


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 18, 2006)

Look at this thread. Avast is way down the list. What use having an Antivirus just because it's light when it dosen't have a good detection rate?

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35440

Overall Rank

1. Kaspersky version 6.0.0.303 - 99.62%

2. Active Virus Shield by AOL version 6.0.0.299 - 99.62%

3. F-Secure 2006 version 6.12.90 - 96.86%

4. BitDefender Professional version 9 - 96.63%

5. CyberScrub version 1.0 - 95.98%

6. eScan version 8.0.671.1 - 95.82%

7. BitDefender freeware version 8.0.202 - 95.57%

8. BullGuard version 6.1 - 95.57%

9. AntiVir Premium version 7.01.01.02 - 95.45%

10. Nod32 version 2.51.30 - 95.14%

11. AntiVir Classic version 7.01.01.02 - 94.26%

12. ViruScape 2006 version 1.02.0935.0137 - 93.87%

13. McAfee version 10.0.27 - 93.03%

14. McAfee Enterprise version 8.0.0 - 91.76%

15. F-Prot version 6.0.4.3 beta - 87.88%

16. Avast Professional version 4.7.871 - 87.46%

17. Avast freeware version 4.7.871 - 87.46%

18. Dr. Web version 4.33.2 - 86.03%

19. Norman version 5.90.23 - 85.65%

20. F-Prot version 3.16f - 85.14%

21. ArcaVir 2006 - 83.44%

22. Norton Professional 2006 - 83.18%

23. AVG Professional version 7.1.405 - 82.82%

24. AVG freeware version 7.1.405 - 82.82%

25. Panda 2007 version 2.00.01 - 82.23%

26. Virus Chaser version 5.0a - 81.47%

27. PC-Cillin 2006 version 14.10.1051 - 80.90%

28. VBA32 version 3.11.0 - 79.12%

29. ViRobot Expert version 4.0 - 76.22%

30. UNA version 1.83 - 75.44%


----------



## ashisharya (Oct 19, 2006)

look for nod32


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Oct 19, 2006)

although i don't use anti virus but tried nod32 .  eats less resources .


----------



## mediator (Oct 19, 2006)

AVAST and KAspersky


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 19, 2006)

Avast Home.


----------



## sysfilez (Oct 19, 2006)

quick heal is best antivirus in terms of low cpu processing, next in line is kaspersky. i personally use kaspersky.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 19, 2006)

avast! is the one for you. It has got awesome On-access scanner and web shields.


----------



## nix (Oct 19, 2006)

just got rid of NAV yesterday and have been running nod32 since yesterday...its low on memory and so far has been doing good job of reporting and deleting viruses...


----------



## manas (Oct 19, 2006)

NOD32 is light on system resources and has a very good detection rate as well.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 20, 2006)

@drvarunmehata: I don't believe in reviews made by websites becoz of much variations in reports of different websites. It is left to individuals to decide their best. This is the place to discuss and decide. 
Moreover..the report you have posted doesnot consider the amount of system resources consumed in contrast this thread is highlighting in terms of min resources consumed.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 20, 2006)

The source for the rankings is a very reliable one. It isn't a random website doing reviews.

Anyways the point i'm trying to make is that what use is an AV software (no matter how light on the system) if it dosen't have a good detection rate?
Better to choose a software that actually has a good detection rate.

BitDefender has a very high rating and dosen't use up much more RAM than Avast either. I have used Avast for over a year and found it to be quite good, but only when I started using BitDefender did I realise that Avast dosen't catch all viruses.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 21, 2006)

@drvarunmehta: Most of them wont go for a resource hug antivirus software. Light on system and also good in detection rates is the people's choice. 
Who would install a big resource hug in their Home PC's which consume resources and turn a great configuration PC into a 19th century PC?? Then what is the use of all the money you are putting for that extra CPU speed and extra RAM?Just allow your antivirus software to eat it generously? That is what is happening to Norton. There is no doubt about its detection rates, but still most don't prefer it -just becoz it consumes a hell lot of system resouces. Infact first thing I have done after purchase of my lappie is uninstall it! 
Most of us have dont have super computers so as to allow antivirus software to generously to eat a part of system resources and still keep running system fast. It may be good enough for corporate PC's but definetly no for home purpose.
avast! is becoming people's choice. Beautiful interface, light on system and good in detection rates.


----------



## ashisharya (Oct 25, 2006)

reasons avast rocks:

*avast take not more than 8 mb. 
*its detection is also good
*it recieve 100% vb award


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 25, 2006)

Avast


----------



## birbal (Oct 25, 2006)

I use AVG FREE...best so far


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 26, 2006)

A : Awesome Amazing
V : Viruses
A : A## Kicker
S : Software
T : Tool


----------



## sam9999 (Oct 26, 2006)

I installed Kaspersky version 6.0.0.303 but coz of that my yahoo messenger and gtalk r crashing. Y ??


----------



## papai_mcc (Oct 29, 2006)

go for NOD32 , it also supports XP64bit..


----------



## subhajitmaji (Oct 29, 2006)

I Use AVG Free....Low on system resources....Updates are quickly available.


----------



## neerajvohra (Oct 30, 2006)

subhajitmaji said:
			
		

> I Use AVG Free....Low on system resources....Updates are quickly available.


avg free...the best and light...havn't tried any other from the day i started using avg....


----------



## samrulez (Oct 30, 2006)

AVG is the lightest LOL .....It takes about 2MB memory ... LOL again...

But it is also the dumbest....and also has vey low detection rates... heheheh!


----------

